

Regis McKenna On Advising Startups and Why '1984' Is Overrated - kjhughes
http://adage.com/article/digital/apple-s-marketing-guru-1984-overrated/232933/

======
kjhughes
Regis McKenna, Apple's first marketing Guru:

"The [1984] ad was more successful than the Mac itself."

Starups "want attention, but it often hurts startup companies because it sets
such high expectations. It's much more complex than simply getting attention."

"The brand comes from the consumer's view. How do you build innovation into
your product? How do you design the product in a way so that it sells itself?"

